#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  January Member of the Month

## .Karma.

Our Member of the Month this month was written by Scottie and Karma both, for his personality is too big for just one of us!!

This lovely member joined our site in July of 2011 and since then he’s been writing the same Eternum post, but don’t worry…he’s working on it!! In his spare time he likes to tease us with other amazing concepts such as Hunger Games and Bleak. 



The true passion he has for writing is apparent; his posts are almost always long and cinematic - and he strives for perfection to the point that he will delete 10,000 word drafts if they don’t meet the exact standard of the image in his head. It’s no surprise that his presence in an RP is always welcomed, and his writing adds depth to any story he joins. He is helpful and patient and even helped us on the staff for a while!

He’s not in a lot of roleplays, but he gives everything to each and every one that he’s in, and it definitely shows. Makes sure you have a bit of time to read, grab a coffee and some snacks and head on over to these RPs that he takes part in.

Eternum which is his baby, has been going on RPA for five years now, which has got to be some sort of record. He’s even committed to rewriting the whole thing and submitting it to a publisher! Best of luck, sir!

Olinkai Serenity is where he get to let all of his anime dreams come true. He plays a water elemental named Harry, who has an awesome guitar to control his powers. Some of his posts may be confusing, but as he is always reminding us…he has plan. 

In Galactic Empires he created a hive mind of kickass robots who teamed up with a rag-tag alliance to defeat an invading empire. This was around the time he started uni and got a girlfriend - all the while continuing his rugby career and drinking every pint he could get his hands on. How did he find time to write?

You rock, boi!


Did we mention that this boy can cook? Well, he can, and if you let him he will spend four hours making one meal, all while reciting the recipe to you like he’s on _Ready Steady Cook_.



If you haven’t figured it out yet. Our amazing, long overdue Member of the Month is 

Spoiler: WAIT FOR IT… 




*
Death of Korzan!*




All joking aside, we have to admire his boundless enthusiasm - for writing, for drinking, and his total inability to refuse a dare. Good going mate, 10 out of 10. And now that you’re our new Member of the Month, we have just one more dare for you: come play with us?

----------


## .Karma.

Congrats @Death of Korzan; !! Well deserved, love.

----------


## MidKnight

Hey!!! Congratulations!!!! Ya deserved it!!

----------


## Azazeal849

BOI.

----------


## Scottie

Congratulations petal!!! 

ENJOY BEING GREY!!  :XD:

----------


## Death of Korzan

Skrrrrrrrrrrr. Thanks gang!  ::D:  First of the year ;D

----------


## Nazgul

Well earned and well deserved.  Congratulations!

----------


## G

Congrats DoK!!

----------


## InfraredHero

Congrats, Korzan!

Thanks for the time you've spent as staff in the past, and for all the other ways you have contributed to making RPA awesome, and for all the cool things you will no doubt do in the future!

----------


## Death of Korzan

Thanks guys!  ::D:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Craze

Congratulations my dude!

----------

